# Pre-season boat shakedown and caught a couple fish



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

No big report, but thought I'd share anyway. Did a little gas burning today to get the boat warmed back up and just fished the multiple numbers in the trolling corridor 7-8 miles from Perdido Pass. Just worked jigs and caught some AJs, Red Snapper of course and a few Vermillions. The cool thing was the school of "Bonito" we ran across. Was going to grab one or two for bait and they turned out to be AJs busting bait up top. We caught some on jigs and I scored a throwback on the fly rod.

Pretty fun and the boat is all ready now


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Sounds like a decent way to knock the dust off !

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Did you notice the AJs were near structure? Im pretty positive I ran into a school of AJs in open water late last summer.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

No structure to be seen, just busting stuff in open water. I've seen this on a few occasions and in water as deep as 700ft


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I caught a keeper on an 8' Falcon medium lite rod with 15 lb test braid a couple years ago mixed in with a school of Bonita. He hit a gotcha. It was a helluva fight. Thought I had a record bobo until he sounded.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Very cool catch on the flyrod.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

i bet that was a blast on fly!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

that sounds like a fun AJ. They do keep a few surprises under their fins.


----------



## 52fish (Feb 27, 2008)

Chris,
What boat are you running?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

This was on my boat, a Pathfinder 2400V


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Chris V said:


> This was on my boat, a Pathfinder 2400V


That's a sexy mofo!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

jmunoz said:


> That's a sexy mofo!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Rofhbert (Mar 10, 2014)

Sounds like a decent way to knock the dust off !


----------

